# Question about fry



## artemisblossom (May 22, 2008)

I have 2, 4 week old platy or swordtail fry, not sure which. Right now I have them in a fry net but I ws thinking of setting up a small 10 or 20 gal tank for them to grow in until they are big enough to go into my 55 gal tank. I have a community tank with live bearers so I know I will have more fry now and then and I thought a tank for the babies might be good. Are their any fish or other critters that I could put in the small tank that would get along with the fry and not eat them??


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

artemisblossom said:


> I have 2, 4 week old platy or swordtail fry, not sure which. Right now I have them in a fry net but I ws thinking of setting up a small 10 or 20 gal tank for them to grow in until they are big enough to go into my 55 gal tank. I have a community tank with live bearers so I know I will have more fry now and then and I thought a tank for the babies might be good. Are their any fish or other critters that I could put in the small tank that would get along with the fry and not eat them??


Corydoras, bristlenose plecos, most shrimp (except amano's & long armed), celestial pearl danio's, emerald rasboras, apple snails, asolene spixi snails, sulawasi's okay almost all snails with the exception of cana's.

I have snails in all my fry tanks, they create infusatoria which the fry eat and make a great clean up crew, corys and bristlenoses also do the job.


----------

